# νομοτέλεια



## nickel (Dec 30, 2012)

Τι λένε τα λεξικά μας για τη *νομοτέλεια*;

Στο ΛΝΕΓ:
*νομοτέλεια (η)* {χωρ. πληθ.} (λόγ.) ΦΙΛΟΣ. η απαρέγκλιτη υπαγωγή οποιουδήποτε στοιχείου τής πραγματικότητας σε συγκεκριμένους, απαράβατους κανόνες: _η φύση μέσα στην νομοτέλειά της αφήνει χώρο και για την ελεύθερη κίνηση και δράση | τα δυσάρεστα γεγονότα που σημειώνονται στην περιοχή μας, φέρουν τη σφραγίδα της ιστορικής νομοτέλειας_. — νομοτελειακός, -ή, -ό, νομοτελειακ-ά / -ώς επίρρ. [ΕΤΥΜ < νομο- + -τέλεια < -τελής < τέλος].
Κάτι θα πρέπει να γίνει για το «{χωρίς πληθ.}». Λάθος είναι καμιά εξηνταριά _νομοτέλειες_ σε βιβλία και μερικές χιλιάδες χύμα στο διαδίκτυο;

Στο ΛΚΝ:
*νομοτέλεια* η *:* η λειτουργία ενός φαινομένου σύμφωνα με ορισμένους σταθερούς νόμους: _H νομοτέλεια των φυσικών / κοινωνικών / ιστορικών φαινομένων._ 
[λόγ. _νομο-_ 1 + _τέλ(ος) -εια_] 
*νομοτελειακός -ή -ό* *:* που τον διέπει η νομοτέλεια: _Ο νομοτελειακός χαρακτήρας της ιστορίας._ *νομοτελειακά* ΕΠIΡΡ. [λόγ. _νομοτέλει(α) -ακός_] 

Στο ΠαπΛεξ:
*νομοτέλεια *η· (φιλοσ.) η ιδιότητα των πραγμάτων, των φαινομένων και των γεγονότων να υπάρχουν, να λειτουργούν και να διεξάγονται με βάση ορισμένους αντικειμενικούς νόμους, η αναγκαία αντικειμενική σχέση μεταξύ τους, μεταξύ αιτίου και αιτιατού.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < _νόμος_ + -_τέλεια_ (< -_τελής_ < _τέλος_ «σκοπός»), πρβλ. _αυτο_-_τέλεια_, _ιδιο_-_τέλεια_].

Στο ΝΕΛ:
*νομοτέλεια* η, ουσ. (ασυνίζ.) η ύπαρξη ορισμένων νόμων που επιδρούν καθοριστικά στην εξελικτική πορεία πραγμάτων, γεγονότων, καταστάσεων, φαινόμενων κ.λπ.: _η κατάρρευση του θεσμού της βασιλείας ήταν ιστορική νομοτέλεια· φυσική νομοτέλεια._

Σε όλα τα μεταπολιτευτικά λεξικά το ουσιαστικό _νομοτέλεια_ δίνει επίθετο _*νομοτελειακός*_ και επίρρημα _*νομοτελειακά*_. Δεν καταγράφεται επίθετο _*νομοτελής*_ και επίρρημα _*νομοτελώς*_, τα οποία χρησιμοποιούν κάποιοι.

Στο Μαρξιστικό Φιλοσοφικό–Κοινωνιολογικό Λεξικό βρίσκουμε αναλυτική περιγραφή του όρου _*νομοτέλεια*_.
http://www.politikokafeneio.com/leksiko/l27.htm#3

Τα παλιότερα λεξικά (Πρωίας, Δημητράκου, Σταματάκου) δεν περιέχουν τις λέξεις, αλλά μια γρήγορη ματιά σε βιβλία και στα αρχεία εφημερίδων της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης έδειξαν ότι η _νομοτέλεια_ χρησιμοποιείται από το 1928:


1928: Τον άνθρωπο τον εξουσιάζει ένα υπερατομικός νόμος πνευματικός, που ο Βίνεκεν με μια έκφραση του Hegel, τον ονομάζει αντικειμενικό πνεύμα . Όλα όσα υψώνουν τον άνθρωπο σε αληθινό άνθρωπο, δεν δημιουργήθηκαν από τα άτομα, αλλά βγήκαν σύμφωνα με μια έμφυτη νομοτέλεια από την ανθρώπινη κοινωνία, σαν να προϋπήρχαν μέσα της δυναμικά. (Σε άρθρο για τον Gustav Wyneken, Μακεδονία, 23/4/1928)
1931: [ο δάσκαλος στο παιδί] να του κάμη συνειδητή τη νομοτέλεια στα ιστορικά γεγονότα. (Μακεδονία, 15/5/1931)
1936: …κατόρθωσα να επεξεργαστώ δύο γενικές θεωρίες της νομοτέλειας της λειτουργίας της εξέλιξης… Άρθρο του Ριζοσπάστη («Οι μορφολογικοί νόμοι της εξέλιξης»), μετάφραση από τα ρωσικά, 26/5/1936
— Σε φύλλα της ίδιας χρονιάς (1936) βρήκα άλλες πέντε «νομοτέλειες».
1947: Είναι απίστευτο πόσην ανικανότητα δείχνει μια τέτοια ηγετική προσωπικότητα στη σύλληψη της πραγματικότητας και στην εκτίμηση των παραγόντων που τη δημιουργούν· η εξωτερική νομοτέλεια τού διαφεύγει ολότελα […] η ελληνική σκέψη στην ωριμότητά της, δηλαδή στην κλασσική της περίοδο, καταδίκασε τους μύθους, ανακάλυψε τη νομοτέλεια των φαινομένων κι έβαλε τις βάσεις της σημερινής επιστήμης. (Μάρκος Αυγέρης, Ριζοσπάστης 4/9/1947)
1969: Η Επανάσταση της 21ης Απριλίου δεν ήταν απόρροια προσωπικών φιλοδοξιών, αλλά νομοτελειακός καρπός των αντιφάσεων του πολιτικού μας βίου…
1970: το διχασμό της ελευθερίας και της ανάγκης και να φιλιώνεται με την υπέρτατη νομοτέλεια, που λέγεται ιδέα του αγαθού. (Ι. Θεοδωρακόπουλος)
1974: Σημαίνει ότι και ο φυσικός πρέπει να προϋποθέση την ύπαρξη μιας γενικής νομοτέλειας της φύσεως, η οποία να μαρτυρήται από την φυσική επιστημονική νομοτέλεια (δηλαδή την νομοτέλεια όπως την εννοεί η φυσική επιστήμη). «Τι είναι όμως φυσικο-επιστημονική νομοτέλεια;», έτσι ερωτά ο Planck. (Ι. Θεοδωρακόπουλος)
1977: Κατά τα άλλα, η νομοτέλεια της εξέλιξης του κρατικο-μονοπωλιακού καπιταλισμού, σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα, είναι αυτή που έδωσε ό Β.Ι.Λένιν στο έργο του: «Ιμπεριαλισμός Ανώτατο Στάδιο του Καπιταλισμού». (Ν. Ψυρούκης)

1974: Νομοτελειακή συνέπεια: Η νίκη του Σοσιαλισμού. (Ριζοσπάστης 4/10/1974, σε άρθρο μεταφρασμένο από τα ουγγρικά)

(Ζητώ συγγνώμη για το παράδειγμα από το χουντοβιβλίο και την αναπόφευκτη αναγούλα.)

Στάθηκε αδύνατο να βρω αν ο όρος αποτελεί μεταφραστικό δάνειο και ποιον ξένο όρο μετέφραζε. Στα αγγλικά θα χρησιμοποιούσα συχνά το _*inevitability*_ στην απόδοση (ή _necessity_, αλλά έχουμε την _αναγκαιότητα_ σε αντίστροφες αποδόσεις). Είναι πιθανό η _νομοτέλεια_ να αποδίδει γερμανικό όρο; Κάποια σχέση με Zwangsläufigkeit (‘inevitability’) ή Notwendigkeit (‘αναγκαιότητα’);

Βρίσκω τους όρους στο λεξικό Κοραής με τις παρακάτω αποδόσεις:

*νομοτέλεια* ουσ. θηλ. ΦΙΛΟΣ = (adherence to) inviolable rules. _Όλοι οι ζώντες οργανισμοί υπακούουν σε μια φυσική νομοτέλεια. = All living organisms obey the inviolable rules of nature._
*φυσική νομοτέλεια* ουσ θηλ = law of nature. _Η φυσική νομοτέλεια, στην οποία υπόκειται κάθε ζωντανός οργανισμός, είναι ο θάνατος. = Death is a law of nature all living organisms are subject to._
*νομοτελειακός* επίθ. = unavoidable, inevitable, inescapable
*νομοτελειακά* επίρ. = unavoidably, inevitably, inescapably

Περιμένω θεία ή ανθρώπινη επιφοίτηση.


----------



## sarant (Dec 30, 2012)

Πρέπει να είναι το γερμανικό Gesetzmässigkeit. Έτσι το έχει εντός παρενθέσεως ο σοσιαλιστής Α. Δ. Σίδερις, εδώ:
http://books.google.gr/books?id=m0v...CQ&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=νομοτέλεια&f=false


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2012)

Επιτέλους και ένα εύρημα με παρέα ξένη λέξη!
Όταν ψάχνω _Gesetzmässigkeit + Hegel + law_ (έχω την υποψία ότι η _νομοτέλεια_ προέρχεται από όρο του Χέγκελ), τα αγγλικά κείμενα μού δίνουν αποδόσεις όπως lawlikeness (?), lawfulness, conformity to law. Γιά να δούμε τι θα πουν οι γερμανομαθείς ή και οι χεγκελολόγοι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 31, 2012)

Φοβάμαι ότι αυτός ο δρόμος οδηγεί (μόνο) σε νομικά κείμενα. Το Pons δίνει:

*Gesetzmäßigkeitsprinzip* _<-s> SUBST nt sg JUR_ = αρχή _f_ της νομιμότητας

*Gesetzmäßigkeit* _<-, -en> SUBST f_ _(μόνο ενικός JR)_ = νομιμότητα f
(2) = κανονικότητα f
(3) -των φυσικών επιστημών = νόμος

Ούτε το dict.cc βοηθάει, π.χ. στο αγγλογερμανικό του.

Εξακολουθώ να μην μπορώ να το βρω σαν ειδική ορολογία (στα γερμανικά).

Να σημειώσω ότι στο zeno.org βρίσκω διάφορα εγκυκλοπαιδικά λήμματα που συνδυάζουν Hegel και Gesetzmäßigkeit. Αλλά και αυτά, δεν με πηγαίνουν μακριά. Για παράδειγμα, στο λήμμα Logos (λόγος), όπου υπάρχει το εξής:

Der _logos_ ist zugleich die _heimarmenê_, das Schicksal (Stob. Ecl. I 2, 60), die eherne _Gesetzmäßigkei_t des Alls. που σημαίνει: Ο _λόγος_ είναι ταυτόχρονα η _ειμαρμένη_, η μοίρα (Στοβ. Εκλ. I 2, 60), η σιδερένια _κανονικότητα_ (εδώ, εγώ μπορεί και να μετάφραζα: νομοτέλεια) του Παντός. (O Hegel είναι στο τέλος του άρθρου, άσχετα.)


----------



## cougr (Dec 31, 2012)

Natural laws of/that govern/governing....
Lawhood
Lawful regularities


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2012)

Να πω με δυο λόγια το ζητούμενο. Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα να μεταφράσουμε στα αγγλικά την _ιστορική νομοτέλεια_: μια χαρά είναι το _historical inevitability_. Όμως, αυτός που έφτιαξε τη λέξη στα ελληνικά στο πρώτο μισό του περασμένου αιώνα (τα λεξικά μας δεν φαίνεται να ξέρουν ποιος ήταν αυτός), απέδιδε κάποιον ξένο όρο και ποιον; Υποψιάζομαι ότι αποδίδει κάποιον όρο από τους Γερμανούς φιλόσοφους και δεν αποκλείεται να είναι κοντά και στα συνθετικά του.


----------



## Themis (Dec 31, 2012)

Πρέπει να έχει δίκιο ο Σαράντ. Βλ. εδώ:
In short, there is what we Germans call _Gesetzmässigkeit_ – an order of law – in social evolution. (Μπερνστάιν)
Hegel’s distinction between _Regelmässigkeit _(regularity) and _Gesetzmässigkeit _(conformity to law) is not at first sight obvious and it rests on conceptions of rule and law expounded elsewhere in his works. (σημείωση στην _Αισθητική_ του Χέγκελ)


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2012)

Ιδίως όταν βλέπω τον τιτλίσκο αυτής της σελίδας:
http://books.google.gr/books?id=qy6xR2xlM_oC&pg=PA182#v=onepage&q&f=false

ή όλα αυτά τα "historische Gesetzmässigkeit".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 31, 2012)

Μερικοί πιθανοί στόχοι:

Στο _Ανθρώπινο, υπερβολικά ανθρώπινο_ (Menschliches, Allzumenschliches), 1ος τόμος, 9ο κύριο μέρος, του Νίτσε υπάρχει η εξής αναφορά:

514. Die eherne Notwendigkeit. – Die eherne Notwendigkeit ist ein Ding, von dem die Menschen im Verlauf der Geschichte einsehen, daß es weder ehern noch notwendig ist.

Μεταφράζω πρόχειρα: Η σιδερένια αναγκαιότητα -- Η σιδερένια αναγκαιότητα είναι ένα πράγμα για το οποίο οι άνθρωποι κατανοούν κατά τη ροή της ιστορίας ότι ούτε σιδερένιο ούτε αναγκαίο είναι.

Ο Μαξ Βέμπερ χρησιμοποιεί επίσης πολύ τον όρο Notwendigkeit και, πολύ σπάνια, επίσης τον όρο Gesetzmäßigkeit.

Γενικά (και καλό κυνήγι σε όποιον έχει τη διάθεση να προσπαθήσει), το εργαλείο zeno.org προσφέρει από την κεντρική του σελίδα τη δυνατότητα αναζήτησης μόνο σε φιλοσοφικά ή μόνο σε κοινωνιολογικά κείμενα. Π.χ.:

Notwendigkeit σε φιλοσοφικά, από εδώ με τσεκάρισμα της επιλογής _Nur in Philosophie_.

Gesetzmäßigkeit σε κοινωνιολογικά, από εδώ, με τσεκάρισμα της επιλογής _Nur in Soziologie_.

Να προσθέσω και Gesetzmäßigkeit στα φιλοσοφικά, όπου αν πάτε στο τέλος θα βρείτε τον όρο και στον Καντ, και στον Χέγκελ και αλλού. Τα πρώτα λήμματα είναι από λεξικό φιλοσοφικών όρων.

Είναι προφανές ότι κάποιος αποφάσισε να λεξιπλάσει στα ελληνικά. Είναι όμως τόσο συνηθισμένες οι λέξεις στα γερμανικά που δεν είναι εύκολο να εντοπίσεις συγγραφέα που *δεν* τις χρησιμοποιεί.


----------



## Themis (Dec 31, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι όμως τόσο συνηθισμένες οι λέξεις στα γερμανικά που δεν είναι εύκολο να εντοπίσεις συγγραφέα που *δεν* τις χρησιμοποιεί.


Γι' αυτό νομίζω ότι βοηθάει πολύ να περάσει κανείς από συσχέτιση με αγγλικά (ή γαλλικά).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 31, 2012)

Αναπτύσσω το πρώτο από τα ευρήματα του Θέμη (#7):

In short, there is what we Germans call Gesetzmässigkeit – an order of law – in social evolution. Marx has formulated the main principles of it in his Criticism of Political Economy, published in 1859, as follows:

A formation of society will not disappear until all productive forces are evolved for which it is wide enough, and new and higher systems of production will never be installed until the material conditions of their existence are hatched out in the very bosom of the old society. Hence humanity always sets itself only to solve problems it is capable of solving; for if you examine things closer you will always find that the problem arises only where the material premises of its solution exist already, or are at least in the process of being formed.

Είναι πολύ πιθανό ότι προέρχεται από ένα από τα άρθρα της σειράς «Προβλήματα του σοσιαλισμού» του Μπερνστάιν, επομένως, αν είχαμε την ελληνική μετάφραση κάπου, θα ξέραμε τι όρο χρησιμοποίησε εδώ ο μεταφραστής.


----------



## sarant (Dec 31, 2012)

Όλοι οι κοινωνιολόγοι των αρχών του 20ού αιώνα στη Γερμανία είχαν σπουδάσει, οπότε νομίζω πως το βρήκαμε. Το μόνο που μένει (αλλά είναι πολύ δύσκολο) είναι να βρούμε ποιος το έπλασε.


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Για να βρούμε τον πρωτοπλάστη, θα πρέπει να ανακαλύψουμε σε ποια γνωστά και μεταφρασμένα έργα της γερμανικής απαντά ο όρος και στη συνέχεια, αφού θα έχουμε βρει τις μεταφράσεις τους των αρχών του περασμένου αιώνα, να τις βάλουμε σε χρονολογική σειρά και να αρχίσουμε την αναζήτηση μέχρι να εντοπίσουμε τον δράστη. Εναλλακτικά, θα περιμένουμε να φιλοξενηθούν και μεταφράσεις εκείνου του καιρού από τα γκουγκλοβιβλία — αν και τίποτα δεν αποκλείει να εμφανίστηκε ο όρος πρώτα σε κείμενα μεταφρασμένα σε εφημερίδες. (Χάθηκε να συνέχιζε κάποιος τη δουλειά του Κουμανούδη;;;)

Το κυριότερο σε επίπεδο μεταφραστικό θα ήταν να βρούμε και μερικές καλές αποδόσεις στα αγγλικά γιατί σε πολλά από τα παραδείγματα χρήσης που είδα δεν πήγαινε πάντοτε το _inevitability_.


----------



## cougr (Dec 31, 2012)

Σκέφτομαι ότι η λέξη _νομοτέλεια_ σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να είναι μετάφραση της λέξης _determinism_.

Determinism: a theory or doctrine that acts of the will, occurrences in nature, or social or psychological phenomena are causally determined by preceding events or natural laws (Merriam-Webster).

Πχ.The determinism of nature/history/evolution
The natural/materialistic determinism of society
Historical determinism 

Ο νομοτελειακός χαρακτήρας της ιστορίας: The deterministic nature of history κ.ο.κ

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!!!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 31, 2012)

cougr said:


> Σκέφτομαι ότι η λέξη _νομοτέλεια_ σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να είναι μετάφραση της λέξης _determinism_.
> 
> Determinism: a theory or doctrine that acts of the will, occurrences in nature, or social or psychological phenomena are causally determined by preceding events or natural laws (Merriam-Webster).
> 
> ...



Συνώνυμο = ετεροπροσδιοριστία. Με ετεροπροσδιορισμός περισσότερα ευρήματα, ωστόσο.


Καλή χρονιά και σ' εσένα! :)


----------



## cougr (Dec 31, 2012)

Αυτό είναι το _heterodetermination_.

Ευχαριστώ! :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2012)

cougr said:


> Σκέφτομαι ότι η λέξη _νομοτέλεια_ σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να είναι μετάφραση της λέξης _determinism_.



Όπως εδώ (1964):
http://books.google.gr/books?id=LSA...redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=προσδιοριστία&f=false

Η αυστηρά νομοτέλεια αύτη (Determinismus, Προσδιοριστία) υφίσταται λόγω της ιδιαζούσης φύσεως της αιτίας εις την φύσιν, αιτίας ήτις πρώτον «παράγει» αναγκαίως το αποτέλεσμα, δοθέντος ότι εμπεριέχει τούτο «δυνάμει», δεύτερον «παράγει» τούτο πάντοτε, τρίτον παράγει τούτο πάντοτε καθ’ όμοιον τρόπον.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 31, 2012)

cougr said:


> Αυτό είναι το _heterodetermination_.


Κι όμως, η Μεγάλη Ηθική και Θρησκευτική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια το έχει ως συνώνυμο του ντετερμινισμού (με αντίθετο τον ιντετερμινισμό)


----------



## cougr (Dec 31, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όπως εδώ (1964):
> http://books.google.gr/books?id=LSA...redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=προσδιοριστία&f=false
> 
> Η αυστηρά νομοτέλεια αύτη (Determinismus, Προσδιοριστία) υφίσταται λόγω της ιδιαζούσης φύσεως της αιτίας εις την φύσιν, αιτίας ήτις πρώτον «παράγει» αναγκαίως το αποτέλεσμα, δοθέντος ότι εμπεριέχει τούτο «δυνάμει», δεύτερον «παράγει» τούτο πάντοτε, τρίτον παράγει τούτο πάντοτε καθ’ όμοιον τρόπον.



Και εδώ (σελ.22) βλέπω ότι το «_necessitaristischer Determinismus_» (necessary; determinism) έχει μεταφραστεί ως «_αναγκαστικής νομοτέλειας_».


----------



## pontios (Jan 1, 2013)

Καλή Χρονιά!
Για να διευκολυνθεί η κατανόηση του επίρρημα "νομοτελειακα" (αφήνοντας κατά μέρος, την πιο αυστηρή και ακριβή μετάφραση του όρου), εκτός από το inescapably, που προαναφέρθηκε από τον nickel, και που μ' άρεσε (αλλά νομίζω χρειάζεται να στηριχθεί και να εδραιωθεί από ορισμένα άλλα επίθετα - όπως έχω προτείνει παρακάτω) , σκεφτικά ότι θα μπορούσαν. ίσως, ενίοτε, να ταιριάζουν (για το "νομοτελειακα") και .. 
"by definition",
"essentially",
by its (very) nature,
inherently or inherently bound/prescribed/predermined,
innately or innately bound/prescribed/predetermined,
inescapably bound/tied/prescribed/predetermined.

Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη.
As there's no equivalent term in English, it's not easy to make sense of it, and the above is just my (feeble) attempt to grapple with the term.


----------



## pontios (Jan 1, 2013)

By trying to define the adverb (I nearly used adverbial, here) form of the term, in my above post, I thought it could help, perhaps, in the understanding of the term and the concept itself?


----------



## cougr (Jan 1, 2013)

pontios said:


> Καλή Χρονιά!
> Για να διευκολυνθεί η κατανόηση του επίρρημα "νομοτελειακα" (αφήνοντας κατά μέρος, την πιο αυστηρή και ακριβή μετάφραση του όρου), εκτός από το inescapably, που προαναφέρθηκε από τον nickel, και που μ' άρεσε (αλλά νομίζω χρειάζεται να στηριχθεί και να εδραιωθεί από ορισμένα άλλα επίθετα - όπως έχω προτείνει παρακάτω) , σκεφτικά ότι θα μπορούσαν. ίσως, ενίοτε, να ταιριάζουν (για το "νομοτελειακα") και ..
> "by definition",
> "essentially",
> ...



You missed "ineluctably" and "unavoidably". That just about covers all bases, I think. :)

Happy New Year pontios and I hope that we'll be reading many more of your posts in '13.


----------



## pontios (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year to you, cougr!
Yes, all bases have indeed been covered.

What I was trying to suggest( boiled down), is; that in order to understand the term, νομοτελειακά, the adjective "predetermined" needs to be implied, (together with "inescapably","unavoidably","ineluctably" etc). 

i.e. νομοτελειακέ = (to understand the term, better).
inescapably predetermined (predetermined is being implied, here).
unavoidably predetermined etc...
i.e. νομοτελειακέ cannot simply be thought of as being the equivalent of "inescapably".


----------



## Costas (Jan 1, 2013)

Εγώ στο εύρημα του sarant (Σίδερις, _Αλφρέδος Μάρσαλ_) παρατήρησα ως προς τα διπλά σύμφωνα στο τέλος ότι γράφει _Μάρσαλ_ αλλά γράφει _Μίλλ_.


----------



## pontios (Jan 1, 2013)

pontios said:


> Happy New Year to you, cougr!
> Χρόνια πολλά και για την γιορτή σου.
> Yes, all bases have indeed been covered.
> 
> ...



I just put on my glasses (which I should have been wearing, when I posted earlier), and I realised that Ι wrote νομοτελειακέ instead of νομοτελειακά. :wub:
I was also in a hurry (to visit my parents - seriously, I'm not making excuses!).:inno:

What I was trying to say was - 
"νομοτελειακά" cannot simply be thought of as being the equivalent of "inescapably" or "unavoidably" - you need to consider it as if the adjective predetermined is also being implied, if you want to make sense of the term. This is the way I make sense of the term, in English, anyway.
ι.ε. νομοτελειακά = inescapably predetermined or unavoidably predetermined etc...
This also ties in with the earlier posts re: νομοτέλεια / "determinism".


----------

